# microaltavoz walkie



## Daniss1 (Feb 13, 2010)

el otro dia me puse a cabiar la calvija de un microaltavoz motorola y al cabo de mudhas pruebas decubri que el micro va en paralelo con el ptt, y el ptt en serie con una resistencia, al apretar el ptt el mciro va mi duda es¿como funciona el micro si tiene un contacto casi en corto(ptt con la resistecia) como es entonces que registra sonido?
al acabar de emitir me emite un sonido el altavoz aun teniendo el volumen del walkieal minimo¿como podria limitar esa entrada para evitar ese ruido?


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 13, 2010)

que es el micro? que micro va en paralelo con el ptt? explica mejor no se entiende de que se trata


----------



## Daniss1 (Feb 13, 2010)

el micro del walkie(microfono) es el que va en paralelo con el ptt, y el ptt lleva una resistencia de 2k es serie, lo que no se es como funciona este tipo de montaje.
ahora cualgo un esquema para que lo veas


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 13, 2010)

El sonido que emite es un beep? el otro equipo hace lo mismo?


----------



## Daniss1 (Feb 13, 2010)

adjunto aqui el esquema de todo.
no emite un roger beep, bueno si lo mite pero lo que yo me quejo es que, aun teniendo el volumen al minimo da un sonido del altavoz, como cuando se le mete corriente directamente y da un chasquido, pues eso es lo que me molesta.
en el esquema no tenia micro de simbolo y he puesto una bobilla, pero seria asi como va


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 13, 2010)

El chasquido de squelch? Con respecto al circuito es evidente que el circuito de tx necesita de 2k como referencia para accionarse y el mic debe tener mas, por eso no se autodispara y necesita del RP.


----------



## Daniss1 (Feb 13, 2010)

no es el chasquido del squelch, es un fallo del altavoz, ya que con el microaltavoz original no pasa


----------



## coelectro (May 25, 2010)

que tal soy nuevo en la electronica y tengo que armar un ptt inalambrico para un prayecto 
escolar me prodrian orientar en como armar mi proyecto, basicamente es un walki tocki


----------

